# Brown Algae problem - again!



## astroman (21 Sep 2012)

Hi all.
I hoped to have sorted out my problem with brown algae after receiving some great advice from you all on this forum but unfortunately the algae is returning so i must be doing something wrong. Please can anyone offer more advice on how to remove this?
Ok, tank setup - 
Juwel Trigon 190
Lights - 2 x 28w T5 both with reflectors
Filtration - internal Bioflo 300 plus a Fluval 306 canister filter (it says is capeable of filtering a 300ltr tank)
Co2 - diffuser set to aprox 2 bubbles a sec and on for about 6 hours a day. 
I try to keep the lights on for a max of aprox 7 hours

I have been trying to grow some ground covering carpet plants but everything i have tried has eventually (after about 3 weeks) developed this algae and died. The last plant I tried was Glossostigma elatinoides which i got from the Greenmachine.
I had this problem before and ended up replacing all my plants except one (sorry but 
I dont know its name but it grows on a piece of bark/husk and has long this leaves.) this plant seems to have lots of the algae on it.
Can it spread from this one plant to everything else?

Here are some pics to help with the diagnosis!










I could be wrong with this next bit of information but the algae seemed to develop more when i added Aqua nourish ferts. 
Is the addition of an algae eating ish a good idea?

Any ideas guys?

Thnaks 
Tim


----------



## astroman (23 Sep 2012)

Hi. Does this make sense to you - 
"Brown algae are usually caused by an excess of silicates (silicic acid, SiO2)and nitrates in the water. To stop it coming back first of all look at how much you are feeding and try to reduce that and also if you have a canister filter (external power) put some silicate absorption medium in it. JBL (SilicatEx) makes some good stuff that will help with brown Algae. It not only removes the silicates but also phosphates to get rid of the algae."

Has anyone used this silicate removal stuff?
Cheers


----------



## ceg4048 (23 Sep 2012)

Hi,
     No it makes no sense at all. Do a search on the forum for diatom algae.

Cheers,


----------



## tim (23 Sep 2012)

Tried them all before I discovered ukaps mate none work for a planted tank IMO you'll be better off spending the money on more plants or a power head to improve flow loads of good algae articles on the forum mate cut your photoperiod and increase water changes to get on top of your issues


----------



## astroman (23 Sep 2012)

thanks for this.


----------

